# Sugar is here!!



## alphagirl (Apr 22, 2007)

Hello, everyone. Just returned home from Palm Beach with my SugarBella! She was bred by Bonnie Palmer and is just perfect. I called Bonnie my Fairy Dogmother, because my baby took to me instantly, loves her crate and has a HUGE personality already!

Lots to learn, though. I spent a lot of time this morning washing her face, brushing and combing her and finishing it off with a cute bow. When I took her into the backyard to potty, she decided to have a party instead -- rolling around in the grass, chasing butterflies, jumping, running and exploring. Her cute little white face was almost brown when we returned inside -- and she DID NOT poop! So, we are just spending the day going into the crate and outside. She goes willingly but considers it a party palace. lol!


----------



## SunnyDog (May 25, 2014)

So cute! Just got a maltese who does the same thing. Our vet has suggested, if when you go outside and play, even if they poop while out playing, they won't learn that's where you go to go potty, just that they were playing and had to go. He said, it's great to play as a reward after going, but not before. If you go outside and she's trying to play, we bring her back inside, back out later, I've been doing it about 10-15 minutes later if I really think she had to go. After she does her thing, then we play and/or give a treat. It seems to be working.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

She is a cutie.


----------



## Lilysdream (Aug 2, 2019)

SugarBaby is so cute! It was the same with Lena, my dog from Bonnie too. She is my shadow, we have a very strong bond 🧡 
I do not know for potty training, Lena was already potty trained when I got her.


----------



## alphagirl (Apr 22, 2007)

SunnyDog said:


> So cute! Just got a maltese who does the same thing. Our vet has suggested, if when you go outside and play, even if they poop while out playing, they won't learn that's where you go to go potty, just that they were playing and had to go. He said, it's great to play as a reward after going, but not before. If you go outside and she's trying to play, we bring her back inside, back out later, I've been doing it about 10-15 minutes later if I really think she had to go. After she does her thing, then we play and/or give a treat. It seems to be working.


Thank you for sharing that. Unfortunately, I've been indulging her and playing even when she doesn't potty. Need to do better....


----------



## Melitx (Apr 25, 2014)

Congratulations she is a cutie!


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

Sweet little Girl!!!!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

She is beautiful! Congratulations! Take lots of photos and videos - the puppy phase goes by so quickly!


----------



## Baci's mom (Oct 9, 2020)

Oh, how adorable is she? She should be a model!


----------



## alphagirl (Apr 22, 2007)

SunnyDog said:


> So cute! Just got a maltese who does the same thing. Our vet has suggested, if when you go outside and play, even if they poop while out playing, they won't learn that's where you go to go potty, just that they were playing and had to go. He said, it's great to play as a reward after going, but not before. If you go outside and she's trying to play, we bring her back inside, back out later, I've been doing it about 10-15 minutes later if I really think she had to go. After she does her thing, then we play and/or give a treat. It seems to be working.


Thank you for that great tip!


----------



## alphagirl (Apr 22, 2007)

Lilysdream said:


> SugarBaby is so cute! It was the same with Lena, my dog from Bonnie too. She is my shadow, we have a very strong bond 🧡
> I do not know for potty training, Lena was already potty trained when I got her.


I figured it out! I was taking her out too soon after eating. It takes her a good 25-30 minutes before she's ready to go. I call her the "Stepford Pup." She will go whine from her crate to go to the door. And, as God is my witness, she goes straight to her spot outside, does her duty, prances around for a bit, then comes right back into the house and gets into her crate! I keep the door open and she loves it there!!


----------



## Musa15 (Jul 9, 2021)

Sugar is darling and absolutely perfect!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Precious pup!
Enjoy the puppy stage---it goes by so quickly!


----------



## Lilysdream (Aug 2, 2019)

alphagirl said:


> I figured it out! I was taking her out too soon after eating. It takes her a good 25-30 minutes before she's ready to go. I call her the "Stepford Pup." She will go whine from her crate to go to the door. And, as God is my witness, she goes straight to her spot outside, does her duty, prances around for a bit, then comes right back into the house and gets into her crate! I keep the door open and she loves it there!!


That's wonderful! She looks like as perfect as my Lena! I am so happy for you!
Lena also loves her crate. Same as Sugar, her crate is always open and she gets into it.
Lena has always been a very sweet and easy dog. 
Sugar is going to bring so much happiness to you🧡


----------



## CheriS (Aug 19, 2010)

alphagirl said:


> Hello, everyone. Just returned home from Palm Beach with my SugarBella! She was bred by Bonnie Palmer and is just perfect. I called Bonnie my Fairy Dogmother, because my baby took to me instantly, loves her crate and has a HUGE personality already!
> 
> Lots to learn, though. I spent a lot of time this morning washing her face, brushing and combing her and finishing it off with a cute bow. When I took her into the backyard to potty, she decided to have a party instead -- rolling around in the grass, chasing butterflies, jumping, running and exploring. Her cute little white face was almost brown when we returned inside -- and she DID NOT poop! So, we are just spending the day going into the crate and outside. She goes willingly but considers it a party palace. lol!


----------



## alphagirl (Apr 22, 2007)

Lilysdream said:


> SugarBaby is so cute! It was the same with Lena, my dog from Bonnie too. She is my shadow, we have a very strong bond 🧡
> I do not know for potty training, Lena was already potty trained when I got her.


Sugar Bella is potty trained, too. She just loves to play when we go outside! Bonnie did an amazing job raising her babies. Sugar loves her baths, loves being groomed and is just as sweet as she can be!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Congratulations 🥳💐👏🏻 Sugar Bella is absolutely beautiful! ❤ What a beautiful little face she has...perfect!


----------



## lil Chloe and Lou (Feb 6, 2021)

alphagirl said:


> Hello, everyone. Just returned home from Palm Beach with my SugarBella! She was bred by Bonnie Palmer and is just perfect. I called Bonnie my Fairy Dogmother, because my baby took to me instantly, loves her crate and has a HUGE personality already!
> 
> Lots to learn, though. I spent a lot of time this morning washing her face, brushing and combing her and finishing it off with a cute bow. When I took her into the backyard to potty, she decided to have a party instead -- rolling around in the grass, chasing butterflies, jumping, running and exploring. Her cute little white face was almost brown when we returned inside -- and she DID NOT poop! So, we are just spending the day going into the crate and outside. She goes willingly but considers it a party palace. lol!


She’s beautiful. Congratulations🐾


----------



## SouthernBelles (Feb 16, 2017)

Congratulations on your new sweetie. 
Yep -keeping our Maltese pups pretty and healthy require daily grooming. I am using a products by ALWAYS BRIGHT EYES for any tear stains on the face. ALWAYS BRIGHT EYES has a very nice shampoo system. All products were made by ALWAYS MALTESE BREEDERS - breeding beautiful sweet maltese pups for over 30 years. 
Puppy pads work great with these dogs too. Great convenience, stormy/snowy weather, and avoiding pesticides and harmful creatures outside. 
Enjoy your puppy time with SugarBella.


----------



## KateB20 (Aug 25, 2021)

She looks great!


----------



## alphagirl (Apr 22, 2007)

KateB20 said:


> She looks great!


Thank you! She's grown so much since then and absolutely LOVES to play in the dirt and grass...


----------

